# karta graficzna w laptopie

## msch

dawno nie uzywalem linuksa, i juz troche wypadlem z tematu kart graficznych  :Wink: 

planuje w niedlugim czasie kupic sobie laptopa. i mam dylemat jesli chodzi o karte graficzna. wiem ze z ATI zawsze byly problemy - sam je mialem  :Wink:  stad moje pytanie - do wyboru mam 2 sprzety, w jednym jest "atrapa" intela, w drugim jest karta ati. chcialbym miec jak najmniej problemow z ustawianiem akceleracji... bo z tym juz pol zycia stracilem  :Wink: 

moge prosic o jakies opinie na ten temat?

----------

## noobah

Miałem kiedyś FujitsuSiemens Amilo Pro z kartą intela i910 (czy jakoś tak) i nie miałem żadnych problemów z konfiguracją jej pod X11, a zaznaczam że orłem nie jestem jezeli chodzi o linuksa. Mogę więc śmiało polecić to rozwiązanie, chociaż super osiągów to na tym raczej nie będzie. W każdym razie na desktop z KDE, z wieloma "ficzerami" spokojnie wystaczy. Oczywiście Frambuffer bez problemu pomykał. Generalnie ten chipset jest wg mnie mocno wspierany w linuksie, więc nie będziesz miał problemów.

ATI nie miałem nigdy więc się nie wypowiadam.

[OT] A jaki laptop chcesz kupić? [/OT]

----------

## mirekm

Tak sobie myślę, że z kartą intela nie będziesz miał problemów przy ustawianiu akceleracji, bo chyba jej po prostu nie będziesz miał.  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Oczywiście, że będzie akceleracja. Tylko po zainstalowaniu x11-drm. I na Xorgu powyżej 7.0 są problemy. Długo nie siedziałem, ale na razie nie udało mi się uruchomić akceleracji na moim 7.1, na który niedawno migrowałem. Jednak przedtem działało całkiem nieźle - pogrywałem w Doomsday, Darkplaces itp.

Dla porównania przedstawię na dwóch kompach:

1) 1.7MHz, 256MiB RAM, GeForce2Pro/GTS

2) 2.4MHz, 1GiB RAM, Intel.

glxgears:

1) ~1800fps;

2) ~1000fps.

darkplaces (podrasowany QuakeI):

1) chodzi świetnie w standardowym konfigu ~40fps, po włączeniu opcji spowalnia, np. Real Time Lightning ma ~23fps;

2) chodzi prawie tak samo dobrze, jednak ogólnie gorzej wygląda - bowiem karta nie posiada wszystkich bajerów a inne są koszmarnie wolne - m.in. po włączeniu RTL osiąga zawrotne 0.3fps.  :Wink: 

Xfce + Composite:

1) bez problemów;

2) działa, jednak koszmarnie wolno - przy przesuwaniu okien cały komputer skupia się na wyświetlaniu przzroczystości - procek na 100%; praktycznie nie nadaje się.

Podsumowanie. Intel nie jest zły. Mało wydajny ale działa. Nadaje się do prostszych zastosowań. Gierki bez superefektów chodzą bez problemu. Trzeba jednak pkombinować z x11-drm, co wiąże się z przekompilowaniem jajka.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## 13Homer

Z akceleracją Ati jest coraz mniej kłopotów, wszystko się na ogół ładnie kompiluje. Największy ból to chyba plik konfiguracyjny (xorg.conf), ale nie zdziwiłbym się, gdyby ta sama konfiguracja pasowała do wielu kart i chipsetów (wtedy wystarczy skopiować i działa). Ja bym wziął Ati, ale lubię mieć lekki zapas mocy, czasami się przydaje.

----------

## jey

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Z akceleracją Ati jest coraz mniej kłopotów

 

Sterowniki Ati nie sa jeszcze tak dobrze dopracowane jak powinny byc, a korzystanie z nich potrafi przysporzyc klopotu to mimo tego warto zauwazyc postep w pracach nad tymi sterownikami. Nowe wersje wychodza dosyc czesto (kazdego miesiaca) w ktorych zawsze znajdziemy poprawki i nowe ficzery. Ja na twoim miejscu poszedlbym w ATI, przede wszystim ze wgledu na wydajnosc.

----------

## 13Homer

 *jey wrote:*   

> Sterowniki Ati nie sa jeszcze tak dobrze dopracowane jak powinny byc

 

To zależy od wymagań. Ja nie miałem kłopotów z Quake3 (z dźwiękiem tak, ale nie z grafiką), Unrealem i innymi. Dopiero przy Doomie (bodajże 3, tym ostatnim) zaczęło brakować wydajności, ale to raczej dlatego, że mam mobilną X700. Pogadaj z Raku o Ati, to Ci zacznie marzekać, że nie ma akceleracji na drugiej sesji X-Windows. Jak komuś jest coś takiego potrzebne, to Ati jest bezwartościowe.

Trzeba zacząć od tego, do czego ma być karta używana, a później wybierać. Jeśli mają chodzić gry bardziej zaawansowane graficznie (Quake3, UT, Wolfenstein) to raczej Ati, bo Intel raczej tego nie uciągnie (chyba, że będzie to wyglądało jak Quake1). Sprawa sterowników jest drugorzędna, bo 2D działa normalnie na zwykłym sterowniku z jądra, a 3D skonfigurowane raz a porządnie będzie działać już zawsze (przynajmniej u mnie tak jest).

Acha, mi Ati potrafi notorycznie wieszać system pod AMD64 - czarny ekran, można tylko CTRL-ALT-DELETE, bo nic nie widać.

----------

## Raku

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> [Pogadaj z Raku o Ati, to Ci zacznie marzekać, że nie ma akceleracji na drugiej sesji X-Windows. 

 

karty ATI są do d..., bo nie działa akceleracja na dwóch sesjach X jednocześnie ...    :Very Happy: 

----------

## msch

gierki w sumie mnie nie interesuja. mimo to chcialbym zeby karta udzwignela bajery typu przezroczystosc itd.

----------

## prymitive

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *13Homer wrote:*   [Pogadaj z Raku o Ati, to Ci zacznie marzekać, że nie ma akceleracji na drugiej sesji X-Windows.  
> 
> karty ATI są do d..., bo nie działa akceleracja na dwóch sesjach X jednocześnie ...   

 

I do tego na wyjściu Xv nie potrafi przeskalować filmu do wyżesz rozdzielczości z użyciem filtrowanania przez co np. czcionki w mplayerze wyglądają niefajnie w porówananiu do nvidii.

----------

## argasek

 *msch wrote:*   

> gierki w sumie mnie nie interesuja. mimo to chcialbym zeby karta udzwignela bajery typu przezroczystosc itd.

 

Nie wiem jak u Was, ale u mnie o Composite, niezależnie od wersji binarnych sterowników ATi, można zapomnieć. Robią się plamy, Tabaluga i ogólna kaszana   :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *msch wrote:*   

> gierki w sumie mnie nie interesuja. mimo to chcialbym zeby karta udzwignela bajery typu przezroczystosc itd.

 

No to Intel. Ati Composite nie obsługuje i nie wiadomo kiedy będzie.

----------

## argasek

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *msch wrote:*   gierki w sumie mnie nie interesuja. mimo to chcialbym zeby karta udzwignela bajery typu przezroczystosc itd. 
> 
> No to Intel. Ati Composite nie obsługuje i nie wiadomo kiedy będzie.

 

Popieram, między innymi z tego powodu.

----------

## rzabcio

Halo! Czy ktoś przeczytał, co napisałem? Na Intelu działa Composite ale traaaaaagiiiiicznieeeee wooooolnooooo...

No, chyba, że na jakimś nowszym będzie lepiej.  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Halo! Czy ktoś przeczytał, co napisałem? Na Intelu działa Composite ale traaaaaagiiiiicznieeeee wooooolnooooo...

 

A ja napisałem, że na Ati nie działa w ogóle. Wybór jest tylko pomiędzy Ati i Intelem.

----------

## rzabcio

Ok. Chciałem tylko przypomnieć by był to całkowicie świadomy wybór.  :Smile: 

Dodam jeszcze jedno. Dziś pół dnia męczyłem się z uruchomieniem x11-xorg-7.1, xorg-server-1.1.0-r1, i810, x11-drm. Nie dałem rady.

- flaga VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa fbdev";

- jajko 2.6.17 (ponoć nie działa na starszych);

- skompilowany drm jako moduł;

- skompilowany intel-agp jako moduł;

- skompilowany agpgart jako moduł;

- powyższe moduły dodane do autoload;

- przeinstalowany x11-drm oczywiście;

- konfig Xorga poprawny - wcześniej działał (na Xorgu-6. :Cool: .

Co bym nie kombinował z powyższymi ustawieniami - nieustannie w logach Xksa dostaję coś w stylu:

```
AIGLX: Switching to software renderer
```

Oczywiście glxinfo pokazuje brak akceleracji...

----------

## msch

powiedzmy, iz xorg 7.1 mnie nie interesuje - poniewaz korzystam tylko i wylacznie ze stabilnej galezi  :Very Happy: 

po tygodniu przegladania ofert laptopow zostaly mi dwie oferty, na ktoras sie musze zdecydowac  :Wink: 

1. LG K1-343GY

2. Toshiba L100-120 Yonah

podobne konfiguracje w sumie, z tym ze w toshibie jest Intel 945GM Express a w LG Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 (GMA900). obie ciagna pamiec z pamieci ram, max 128MB. czy one sie czyms roznia?

----------

## msch

zdecydowalem sie i kupilem Toshibe A100-233. Gentoo juz stoi, ale juz na wstepie spotkalem sie z problemem - przy probie uruchomienia systemu z livecd ni cholery X'y nie chcialy wstac. musialem zmienic driver w xorg.conf z i810 na vesa...

----------

## dlugidll

 *msch wrote:*   

>  musialem zmienic driver w xorg.conf z i810 na vesa...

  rozumiem, ze nie masz akceleracji 3d, ale pewnie mplayer smiga, bo z tego co wiem, to vesa pozwala w mplayerze na rozjasnianie obrau

czy udalo sie wlaczyc akceleracje juz z dysku twardego?

widze ze karta grafiki to 

```
Intel 945GM Express 
```

dobra wiec poszukam lapa z nvidia jakiegos

----------

